# MS Access VBA Error 3320



## rdyinit (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi, I've created an access database at work to track projects, and I'm distributing the mde file for the end-users. To give a little background info: the end-user has a "local" copy of the data in an mdb, and they are linked to "master" data mdb file stored on a shared drive when they send their updates. 

I do not receive the error, but end-users are getting Error *3320* "Function is Not available in expressions in table-level validation expression" when the code is trying to copy information from the "master" data file to their "local" data file.
I've reset some references, in case they have older versions, but still get the error. 

All searches online have instructed to verify/remove table-validations, but I don't have any of those.

We have to install 100 users by 10/21, so I need help!!  
Does anyone have a resolution for this?


----------



## MustBNuts (Aug 21, 2003)

Are these other users using Runtime or full MS Access? You may want to check the references being used (ocx's and dll's) and make sure each machine has what is required.

If you Google the error, you will see, some others have had same issues in the past.

MBN


----------

